# Fuel Economy Question



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

On a rig trip, is it more economical fuel-wise, to leave way early and head out at a fast idle, or get on plane at usual cruise speed? I'm talking diesel engine. Thanks.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

You will definitely burn less fuel at a trolling speed. But do you really want to make a 10 hour run out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

at idle speed it may take 3 days to get there....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Leave the evening before and 9 knot it out. 10 hours=90 or so nm. And you only burned about 40-50 gallons of fuel.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> Leave the evening before and 9 knot it out. 10 hours=90 or so nm. And you only burned about 40-50 gallons of fuel.


This or if you choose to run in daylight lots of fish to be caught on the way out while on the troll. Leave early am troll out and hit the evening bite fish all night morning bite and troll or run home.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

On rig trips usually try and do 8-10 knots out there. At that speed we get around 1.3 mpg as compared to cruising speed where we get .5 mpg. We fish out of a 41 ft sportfish with 3208 cats.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

On the boats I have been on, anywhere from 5-7 gph


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. My friend's boat is a 34 footer with a single 3208 Cat, and we couldn't agree on which mode would be more efficient. The only time I've been to the rigs was on the Sea Spray out of OB - left the dock around 10 PM and did the idle thing out. Was at Petronious before first light with everyone rested.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

It depends on what is more valuable.... your time or your money. For most average folks, its a combination of both. I love to fish the rigs, but I personally wouldn't be interested in going if it meant spending 10 hours traveling just to get there. if I go on a trip where I am helping pay for fuel (as opposed to an extremely wealthy boat owner paying for it) then we usually cruise out at a slower speed anywhere from 20-25 knots depending on the boat and we do that until we get a good ways out there, or until we're into good water and then we will troll the remainder of the way. To truly understand the fuel efficiency, he needs to get his boat dialed in and do the calculations based on speed and gallons per hour... that will tell you your miles per gallon, and you can decide how to slice it. That can be easier said than done depending on the electronics, but its not hard either way.


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Downtime2 said:


> Leave the evening before and 9 knot it out. 10 hours=90 or so nm. And you only burned about 40-50 gallons of fuel.


wades dead on.we left at 11pm and right at 10MPH 1000 RPM were burning hardly anything in fuel.by 7 am we was 15 miles from blue water.only had burned about 40 gallons of fuel.just make sure you have another driver cause i was up for 48 hrs straight driving boat and it sucked


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

with triple seven marines running at 90 mph hell you could get there before they are born


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

tatsoul2 said:


> wades dead on.we left at 11pm and right at 10MPH 1000 RPM were burning hardly anything in fuel.by 7 am we was 15 miles from blue water.only had burned about 40 gallons of fuel.just make sure you have another driver cause i was up for 48 hrs straight driving boat and it sucked


This is an effective way to save on fuel to extend your fishing range once you get out there, and on a nice right most of the crew can rest .. and when I was designated to stand watch as the auto pilot held course , I drank coffee and watched the bottom machine and every now and then found a new spot !


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

We have done both, like others have said, what is more valuable? time or money? This may change trip-to-trip and vary by circumstance.

Here is a good example of a slow trip out.... Wife and I get to the boat around lunch, and spend the rest of the day loading, fueling...etc We get everything wrapped up around 9 or 10pm. She is ready to go to sleep, but I'm wide awake... So I can sit there and stare at the dock or ease out and be on fish at sunrise... We pulled out of the dock around 11 and eased out with speeds varying between 9knts and 16knts. It was a slow comfortable ride, and really was quite enjoyable... She slept in the cabin the entire trip out. We got to the south spur right at first light, dropped the lines in, set the auto-pilot and went inside to get some coffee going... Didn't quite make it, had a 110lb yellowfin hooked up before I could close the cabin door... talk about a chinese fire drill!  

Another scenario is when you are short on time, and want to maximize fishing time, when that's the case, let the big dogs eat and get on out!

Another fuel saving trick we picked up from another tournament team is to go down to 1 engine when trolling and alternate them every few hours so the tranny's stay lubed up. Just be sure to crank the other engine before you shut down the running engine. During a weekend offshore trolling on 1 engine can save you upwards of 50gals (more or less depending on your setup)


----------

